
How did I aced the toughest technical Interview - maniksrr
https://medium.com/@maniksrr/thoughtworks-coding-problem-decoded-3f29b03f5890
======
maniksrr
This post is about how did I approached domain modelling using Object Oriented
Analysis and Design. Problem mainly revolves around Tictactoe(one of board
game) solution in Java

